# Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?



## Skyyylake (5. Juli 2016)

*Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*

Hallo liebe leute

Würde mich mal sehr interessieren was in so einer Kompaktwasserkühlung/Komplettwasserkühlung eigendlich drinnen ist. Denn das kann ja nicht nur Wasser sein. Ich habe ein Video gesehen wo jemand eine cpu die extrem übertaktet wahr auf unter null grad gebracht hat. (Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube) Mit einer Corsair Wasserkühlung und sehr sehr vielen Lüftern. 40 um genau zu sein 😆 Nur ich habe Angst das da was aus laufen könnte und deswegen würde ich gerne wissen ob das giftig ist was da drinne ist und ob ich da Schutzkleidung an ziehen muss 🤔
Ich habe übrigends eine Corsair H110i GTX.

Vielen dank


----------



## Malkolm (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*

Selbst mit 40000 Lüftern kannst du nicht unter Raumtemperatur kühlen

Die Kühlflüssigkeit besteht in der Regel aus Wasser, einem Korrosionsinhibitor und teilweise auch etwas Schmiermittel für die Pumpe. Sicher nicht trinkbar, bei Kontakt aber wohl eher ungefährlich.


----------



## Skyyylake (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*

Danke tut mir leid wenn der Link nicht funktioniert ...:Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube


----------



## Laudian (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*

Dir ist schon klar, dass es sich bei dem Video um ein Fake handelt und du auch mit 30 millionen Lüftern nicht unter die Raumtemperatur kommen wirst ?


----------



## Noirsoleil (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*

Das Video ist Satire


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*



Skyyylake schrieb:


> Würde mich mal sehr interessieren was in so einer Kompaktwasserkühlung/Komplettwasserkühlung eigendlich drinnen ist.



>90% Wasser, der Rest Korrosionsschutzmittel.



Skyyylake schrieb:


> Video gesehen wo jemand  eine cpu die extrem übertaktet wahr auf unter null grad gebracht hat. (Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube)  Mit einer Corsair Wasserkühlung und sehr sehr vielen Lüftern.



Das geht nicht. Du kannst wenn die Raumluft 20°C warm ist nichts unter 20°C mit dieser Luft kühlen da die Thermodynamik das verbietet.
Das Video ist ein schlecht gemachter Fake zur YouTube-Klickhascherei (und als solches im Übrigen auch weitläufig bekannt).

Aber wenns einer schafft gerne, ich würde auch lieber mein Bier nur mit Lüftern und Raumluft auf 5°C runterkühlen - dann könnte man den lästigen Kühlschrank (=Kompressionskühlung) endlich stillegen.


----------



## Rekolitz (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*

An einem Punkt im Video hat er diese Gummiringe um die Ohren hängen - also wenn das nicht schonmal son kleiner subtiler Hinweis auf Satire ist, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*

Eine CPU auf 0°C ?? Kein Problem, stell sie einfach ins Gefrierfach für ein paar Stunden


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass es sich bei dem Video um ein Fake handelt und du auch mit 30 millionen Lüftern nicht unter die Raumtemperatur kommen wirst ?



irgendwie glaube ich, dass der Thread auch Fake ist


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Du kannst wenn die Raumluft 20°C warm ist nichts unter 20°C mit dieser Luft kühlen da die Thermodynamik das verbietet.



Du musst einfach nur dran glauben.


----------



## Chimera (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur dran glauben.




Ach soooo geht das, gut zu wissen  "Brieftasche sei voll, Brieftasche sei voll, Brieftasche sei biiiiiitte voll...." shit, so einfach scheint es wohl doch nicht ganz zu sein oder es gehört nebst dem Glauben noch was dazu


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was ist genau in Kompaktwasserkühlungen drinnen und ist das giftig?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Ach soooo geht das, gut zu wissen  "Brieftasche sei voll, Brieftasche sei voll, Brieftasche sei biiiiiitte voll...." shit, so einfach scheint es wohl doch nicht ganz zu sein oder es gehört nebst dem Glauben noch was dazu



Ja, du musst die Brieftasche anbeten, dann funktionierts  

@TE, haben wir soweit all deine Fragen beantwortet? Du hast dich nicht gemeldet, deshalb frage ich.


----------

